# DIY bahamas on the fly



## Heights732 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey guys, 

New to the forum. I was thinking about heading down to the Bahamas mid January. I know it’s not the best time in regards to fishing. I have done a bunch of research regarding location/DIY. I will be headed down with the old lady so I would like a place that is safe and with something to do besides fish. Would like to hire a guide for a day or two and then do some DIY bonefish the the fly rod. I am also aware that the storm damaged some islands. If anyone has any suggestions/reports/ info I would greatly poreciate it. I have fished for bones in the Caribbean but never the Bahamas.tight lines!!!!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Get a copy of DIY Bonefishing.


----------



## gaspergou (Jan 29, 2017)

Good luck figuring out how to get a license... 

I won't be going back until they come up with an easier process to do so. Too many other countries out there with cool fish.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

This is a perfect place for what you are looking for. Its in Andros, middle Island, just south of Moxey town. Plenty to do, snorkeling, hiking, kayaking, blue holes and DIY Bonefishing Here is the website http://www.seascapeinn.com/home.html


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

http://belizeflyfishcamp.com/

Just got back from a week here. Pretty awesome DIY setup with kayaks, sups, and Skanu's. They will also setup to have guides come and get you at the camp. Price is super reasonable, especially considering you get 3 meals a day with it. Beer and liquor is a separate charge, honor system and what not. I will say, unless your wife fishes, or likes to read, probably not gonna work out but I figured I would throw this out there. Bring bug spray.....lots of bug spray. 


http://www.coastalzonebelize.org/

Used this site for licenses, took me 5 minutes. Not sure what you other jokers are doing wrong!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

@mavdog32 they are looking at the Bahamas not Belize. Belize makes it pretty easy to do unlike a lot of other countries such as the Bahamas.

Belize farm and fly is a cool operation.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Haha, I'm a idiot.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Long Island is pretty awesome. You really don't need a license, but, you can get one through your hotel if you want.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy just got from a week-long trip to Andros. His group stayed at 2 Guys inn. Said it was phenomenal with some big bones and shots at permit. Lot of the lodges there are full due to storm damage to Grand Bahama and Abacos.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

My favorite Bahama fishing island is Exuma. Have fished Andros and great with the right guide. All Bahamas is better with a guide. I have fished Exuma with a guide and on my own. There are plenty of easy flats to get to and if you can arrange a kayak a ton. We typically stay at Peace and Plenty. I use a taxi service when I wade fish on my own and arrange pick up times. No contest though when I have a guide. 9 lb bones, tarpon too. If I was going to DIY only I would look at Ragged Island or Mayaguana.


----------

